# Code books for CPC Exam



## khein (Jan 24, 2012)

I will take the CPC exam in April. The guidelines for the exam recommend using the current year's coding manuals. However, I purchased the 2011 CPT and ICD-9-CM manuals for my classes last year, and I'm reluctant to spend the money on the 2012 editions. Does anyone think it is absolutely necessary to have the 2012 editions of the manuals in order to pass the CPC certification test?


----------



## wkc12981 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes you will need the current year.  There were many CPT codes that were deleted from 2011 to 2012 and since the test is mostly CPT questions, you will need the current year.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 25, 2012)

khein said:


> I will take the CPC exam in April. The guidelines for the exam recommend using the current year's coding manuals. However, I purchased the 2011 CPT and ICD-9-CM manuals for my classes last year, and I'm reluctant to spend the money on the 2012 editions. Does anyone think it is absolutely necessary to have the 2012 editions of the manuals in order to pass the CPC certification test?



I also agree you need the most current books for your exam or at the very least write any changes in your old book.  You really should get the new books and put your information you had in your 2011 book into your new book.  Another opinion..


----------



## chwilliams (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am wondering if someone can help me out. I am trying to find an answer as to if you can bill and E & M and 96372 on the same day to an insurance companies and get paid for both?


----------



## Summit0720 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am in the same situation as you..I guess I should purchase the current manual.. how about the ICD-9 book, can I use the 2011 edition? 
Thank you


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 28, 2012)

chwilliams said:


> Hi Everyone, I am wondering if someone can help me out. I am trying to find an answer as to if you can bill and E & M and 96372 on the same day to an insurance companies and get paid for both?



Yes, just be sure to use modifier 25 with the E/M code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## msr1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

chwilliams said:


> Hi Everyone, I am wondering if someone can help me out. I am trying to find an answer as to if you can bill and E & M and 96372 on the same day to an insurance companies and get paid for both?



yes, if the E&M is justified, place a modifier -25 on the E&M. Some insurance companies will still bundle this out, you can appeal with notes. If it denies after sending notes, then that company either doesn't allow (some HMOs do not allow it period) or the notes did not support.

Hope this helps


----------



## astaylor (Feb 3, 2012)

I used a 2011 CPT book this year (took the test 1/28) and while there were a couple of codes that the most current book would've probably helped with, I didn't have much of a problem using it. I passed the test with a 2011 book, anyway.


----------



## karras (Feb 7, 2012)

Could you borrow 2012 coding books from someone?  I did that last year for someone who didn't have the 2011 CPT book.


----------

